# Ice fishing Xmas presents....



## bigfish713 (Apr 21, 2006)

I got a Clam yukon and a soft pack for the vex. I picked a few things up for myself too


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

An Eskoimo quickflip 2, some swedish pimples, rod and reel, panfish jigs, And getting an old 86 phazer this week too


----------



## rythefishguy (Dec 13, 2010)

I got a Coleman Catalytic Heater, and some HT Polar Picks, Hopefully everyone will get to use there new toys soon.


----------



## downfloat (May 3, 2007)

It was a good Xmas here!! New kill zone shanty 7 " lazer st croix pannie rod a ton of jigs!!
All I wanted was about 3 " of safe ice!! But it has been fun playing with new toys!!


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

A brand new Tackle Shop full of ice fishing products


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

For the first time ever, nothing. I got some rod storage racks though for the long poles.


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

Clam summit thermal, new tow sled, and an ice anchor install tool (lost my old one). First year I got no gift cards. Forgot to ask for ice this year! Never again!:lol:


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

A 7" Strike Master Electra Lazer auger, a gently used Roth Wind Block (bought it for myself) and a bunch of jigging spoons for perch and 'eyes.
Now I can sell the 9" Jiffy Lightning Legend and Senco Super Shack.


----------



## FISHorDie (Sep 30, 2008)

Eskimo Eskape 350 shanty, its a tad big, thinking about returning it for something a bit smaller


----------



## 2SloSHO (Jan 23, 2008)

I got a brand new Strikemaster strikelite 2 with a nice storage/ carrying bag. I had to immediatley get it together and fire it up. Bring on the ice im ready to go!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Same here Steve, didnt get one icefishing item this Xmas this year. I've been ice fishing for 40+ years now and my wife and daughter know I've more icefishing stuff than most any two or three people. The only thing I need this year is some safe ice and then some time to get out on it!


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

I had ice on my Xmas list, didnt get it.


----------



## SCOUTER (Jun 12, 2009)

I got a shappell hub shanty, new 6" auger,jammin jigs. new boots and an increased frustration of not being able to use them soon enough:sad:


----------



## whitee22 (Mar 5, 2008)

A humminbird portable conversion kit and ice transducer for my 586c! Look out fish! And a few other odds and ends. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

A new musky spear, ice armor gloves, and a duey decoy.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

Chad Smith said:


> I had ice on my Xmas list, didnt get it.


 
so did i that why i took gift card as a rain check cause i may be steel head fishing the rest of the year. out look, looks grim for ice .


----------



## sdpheasantkiller (Sep 11, 2011)

I got a x67c. Ready to find some ice. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lagunz (Dec 2, 2011)

Clam expedition shanty, hand earners,tackle trays, and some tungsten jigs.


----------



## buglemouthblaster (Jun 20, 2009)

Leelanauman said:


> It's a sweet unit! Got one last year and absolutely love it. Makes ice fishing even more fun. Go out with buddies that have vexilars and don't even turn em on when they fish with me. I picked up an Eskimo Mako auger this year.....now we just need some ice!


 You can always go and practice on some semi-frozen mud:lol:.....BMB


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

buglemouthblaster said:


> You can always go and practice on some semi-frozen mud:lol:.....BMB


I was jiggin in the barn yesterday, set the clam up, sat down for awhile checking for mouse holes, it looks like it made it through the summer pretty good. l didn't get anything new for christmas either.


----------



## leadbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

a half gallon of jack to drink away the blues caused by not haveing any ice


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Bought Myself a new Shappell s3000. Also received $100 in gift cards to Dunhams and Bass Pro. Blew it on 2 panfish rods, 1 wally rod, flouro line and Swedish Pimples. Also got a new air-nailer. Got bored waiting for the ice to get here and started building stuff out of scrap lumber. Anyone need a bird house? I've got about 200 of 'em! Lol.


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 13, 2010)

bought myself a new sled to tow all my crap, and some spring bobbers WOOOOOOT


----------



## FishDaddy09 (Dec 11, 2004)

LEADBELLY! Pour me a shot of that jack. I've got the no ice blues!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

Burksee said:


> Same here Steve, didnt get one icefishing item this Xmas this year. I've been ice fishing for 40+ years now and my wife and daughter know I've more icefishing stuff than most any two or three people. The only thing I need this year is some safe ice and then some time to get out on it!


I think I'm at that point also. Only been ice fishing for twenty five years though give or take.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

MSUICEMAN said:


> I think I'm at that point also. Only been ice fishing for twenty five years though give or take.


Other than a power auger and a flip shanty I had probably reached the saturation point at 25 years too, then that darn Harry had to go into business! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

